# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Outpost 18

## Digger2000

Here's one of my many Vue Scifi scenes.

----------


## tilt

very nice ... I'd love to zoom in for more details  :Smile:

----------


## Digger2000

here it is as an attachment and a version I did with dof

----------


## ravells

Lovely composition and story telling!

----------


## Digger2000

Thanks I tend to do a lot with the same character, here he is again

----------


## Clercon

Really nice pictures. Great work!

----------


## Digger2000

Star Trek Style

----------


## geamon

Blasphemy!! Haha. You are mixing generations here. i.e. the hanging tricorder on her and the nextgen uniform on him, but pretty cool!!

----------


## tilt

what tricorder?   :Wink:

----------


## Digger2000

Hehe

Here he is again



Although I did end up killing him off.

----------


## Crayons

> Blasphemy!! Haha. You are mixing generations here. i.e. the hanging tricorder on her and the nextgen uniform on him, but pretty cool!!


Not so blasphemous really. Probably just another time travel accident or fault with a holosuite or... some other excuse for keeping the budget down?

Great 3D suff there!

----------


## Digger2000

Heres the Cover I did for the Fading Suns Shards Collection Volume 01

----------


## Jaxilon

Wow, really great work there. Thanks for sharing!

----------


## ravells

The skin texture on the woman with the severed head looks fantastic. (I never thought I'd ever say that sentence in my entire life). Those moles and freckles and the detail of her toes (nope, never thought I'd say that either) make the CG image so realistic. 

::Edit:: You can see the lines on her palm...I'm not sure now whether she is a poser character or whether you've photoshopped a real person...

----------


## Digger2000

Shes a Daz Elite character, which means she was created from photographs of a real person.

----------


## ravells

Wow, it's been a long time since I've played with Daz.....must go back to it again.

----------


## Digger2000

I even modeled my wife and did a Poser Image of her.

----------


## ravells

Hee Hee, looks like a character from 'Mad Max'.

----------


## Digger2000

I must admit, doing scenes with my wife was the most fun Ive had with Poser.

----------


## Digger2000

Was asked to do some Vampire images for a new book, this one was too late for the book so I can show it to you.

----------


## Gidde

Wow, nice! Very ResidentEvil-esque. I love the grunge.

----------


## ravells

> I must admit, doing scenes with my wife was the most fun Ive had with Poser.


 ntto!

Another masterpiece, Digger! Just a very minor observation, but my eyes were immediately drawn to the bright fingernails...was that the intention?

----------


## Digger2000

no it wasnt intentional, I think they have reflected the overhead lights

I just love the way 3d modelling allows me to create the place I visulalise when I create a scenario.

This was a building I made some time ago.

----------


## Gidde

You, sir, are making me really really glad I just spent that money on 3d software I don't know how to use (yet) because it was too good a deal to pass up. These are ALL simply gorgeous.

----------


## ravells

I just love the lighting. The lighting on my 3d stuff always looks too harsh.

----------


## Digger2000

I have found that the lower you can set your lighting the better the image looks.

----------


## Redrobes

Enjoying these images. I think so far I like the one above (top) the best. The lighting is really dynamic and strong but all of them have great lighting - are any done with radiosity ? You have great texturing work going on all of them too. I am interested in how you modeled your wife too. Was that still with Vue or something else. I liked the "killing him off" pic too tho her legs have collapsed at the hip. I guess the software is still not allowing extreme folding on models yet. I wrote one of those once and its real hard to get right. I think you need to know more than just the poly shape to do it so it looks right. Good stuff !

----------


## Digger2000

I used Face Gen modeller for my wifes head then parented it to V4 head, and made the V4 head see through, as for texturing Im crap at it so I cheat, most of my models dont have a UV map, I just throw textures at them and see what they look like at different settings.

http://www.facegen.com/index.htm

Also with the lighting I try lots of different Vue atmo's and see what looks best.

----------


## Digger2000

Sometime its a matter of getting the right orientation for the textures that make the image look right.
For example the Arches on the below image.

----------


## Digger2000

Finding a good place to get textures helps, here's a good free resource.

http://agf81.deviantart.com/

----------


## Digger2000



----------


## Steel General

Looks like the Doctor had a bit of a landing problem...

----------


## Digger2000

What I like about Vue is that you can create incredibly life like scenes.

----------

